# Need an Answer!



## Justbloomit (Jun 29, 2013)

Okay hi all, this is my first post to the forum and in fact the first time Iv joined a muscle building forum. So I'm not actually sure if iv posted this in the right section. Anyway here is my question......

Iv recently joined the gym, I'm coming up to my forth month in the gym now. I'm an extreme ecotmorth, naturally very slim and toned, and its very hard for me to gain weight. Although iv managed to gain half a stone through pure hard work since being at the gym with compounds and a slight change in diet on the limited money I have. My main concern is my legs and am I killing gains over all..... here is the situation.......

I live in a remote area which is around 4/5 miles away from the gym. I have to travel by push bike. Its a good half hour/forty minutes each way. I have no other way of getting to the gym. Now iv been thinking and to be quite honest I'm on the verge of just giving it all up... Am I killing my gains by biking there, having my gym sesh and then biking back??? I'm trying to gain weight!!! Particularly in my legs...... I do squat and dead lift, but is it killing it jumping on my bike right after and before this......

I work extremely hard for the gains I get and Iv not yet touched any kind of supplement. Although I do plan to when I'm financially better. This game is expensive man!

Soo yeah, should i give up? Should I be worried about biking? Or is it not a problem, or better still, is it of benefit to my gains and fitness? I don't know... Iv over thought this so many times, i just need an answer.

Thanks


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

How is it killing your gains? Just eat more to accommodate the extra calories used. It's not a problem whatsoever.

Personally though if I had to ride an hour on a bike to train then I'd bloody quit for sure. I love bodybuilding, but not THAT much


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Welcome.

Calorie expenditure!

Eat enough calories to grow with the training you are doing in the gym but dont forget to add the extra amount of calories you are burning by biking to the gym and back, it really is that simple, eat enough quality cals, get enough rest and your efforts in the gym will pay off, regardless of how you get there and back.


----------



## Justbloomit (Jun 29, 2013)

Okay man, well I'm going to sick at it and yehh I'm eating so much its beyond a joke. I think I should get some supplements to. I just heard that biking slims down the legs ect. I want to bulky look. Fed up with being a skinny guy!  .... I know its a treck!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Mars said:


> Welcome.
> 
> Calorie expenditure!
> 
> Eat enough calories to grow with the training you are doing in the gym but dont forget to add the extra amount of calories you are burning by biking to the gym and back, it really is that simple, eat enough quality cals, get enough rest and your efforts in the gym will pay off, regardless of how you get there and back.


^this :thumb:


----------



## Justbloomit (Jun 29, 2013)

Okay so it is definatly all about the cals..... but what about rest days? say I go to the gym five days a week.... one of them days includes legs, but im biking all 5 days. Is that going to be over kill on my legs do you guys rekon? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

You sound like a home gym or a bench would be a good buy for you.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Justbloomit said:


> Okay so it is definatly all about the cals..... but what about rest days? say I go to the gym five days a week.... one of them days includes legs, but im biking all 5 days. Is that going to be over kill on my legs do you guys rekon? Thanks for the help.


No mate, will be fine. Your legs will still grow. Don't worry about supps.. almost all of them are a waste of money. Just eat a lot of food.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

lets have a look at this diet then.


----------



## Justbloomit (Jun 29, 2013)

Okay awesome. I'm going to keep eating and eating then and leave the sups for now. Ill post my diet up on here sometime in the future. I know for a fact it needs a lot of work, at the moment im just eating everything and anything i can get my hands on t get the cals in.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Justbloomit said:


> Okay awesome. I'm going to keep eating and eating then and leave the sups for now. Ill post my diet up on here sometime in the future. I know for a fact it needs a lot of work, at the moment im just eating everything and anything i can get my hands on t get the cals in.


no worries, you`ll quickly find its the quality of the food not the cals that counts, lots of good advice in the stickies.


----------



## Talaria (Jun 30, 2011)

Justbloomit said:


> Okay awesome. I'm going to keep eating and eating then and leave the sups for now. Ill post my diet up on here sometime in the future. I know for a fact it needs a lot of work, at the moment im just eating everything and anything i can get my hands on t get the cals in.


Right now is the future, just post a general days eating for yourself.


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

put your diet up, ?

guys on here can hepl u a lot if they can see what u might be doing wrong

carbs are cheap man, smash oats spuds rice and pasta as much as you can fit in, then as much meat as u can afford if your low on cash


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

TBH if you're only cycling 6-8 miles an hour I doubt it's hampering your gains


----------



## Paz1982 (Dec 16, 2012)

fletcher1 said:


> put your diet up, ?
> 
> guys on here can hepl u a lot if they can see what u might be doing wrong
> 
> carbs are cheap man, *smash* oats spuds rice and pasta as much as you can fit in, then as much meat as u can afford if your low on cash


I would of thought instant mashed potato wouldn't be very healthy and expensive


----------



## fletcher1 (Jun 14, 2012)

Paz1982 said:


> I would of thought instant mashed potato wouldn't be very healthy and expensive


we have a comedian in here people :ban:


----------

